# Need advice regarding rear bumper... OEM vs Aftermarket



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay guys, so I'm in the field and my wife has the Cruze. Well today she backed into another car and damaged the rear bumper... and I'm at a crossroad. Its either pay a $500 deductible with insurance or, for roughly the same price, get an aftermarket and paint & install it myself. Now, I have a paint booth, shop, and all of that good stuff. I just can't seem to find a good vendor with a bumper that I like. I was wanting to go aftermarket eventually anyway so I figured now is as good of time as any... Anyone know of some good bumper kits?

Its a 2012 2LT RS by the way...








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unless you like the rs bumper it's try to get a non rs and get a nice difusser. Have you tried craigslist or calling junknyards in your area?
I'm starting to see wrecked cruzes more often.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are only a few aftermarket *full* rear bumper replacements. And they all look ricey and would look out of place without matching skirts and front bumper. Not to mention questionable fitment.

Stick with OEM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

evo77 said:


> There are only a few aftermarket *full* rear bumper replacements. And they all look ricey and would look out of place without matching skirts and front bumper. Not to mention questionable fitment.
> 
> Stick with OEM.


The factory bumpers come misaligned who the **** knows what you would get aftermarket. same RS or non RS with difuser. Then you have options of fake tips or get real tips 1 side or both sides.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Unpainted doesn't make neither look that great. Someone has to have the kit on and painted for a better representation for that company to sell it. Top one with the light on the bottom one I would consider possibly. I'd go all red tails and make the lower light a reverse light. I also like the body color trunk bar soo much more than chrome.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


>


The second one dosnt look too bad.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow nice little "scratch" lol, but stick with factory.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeh I think I may go with the LS bumper and a diffuser... that being said, that second bumper above looks pretty sick... 
I'm out here for another week so I'm not gonna make a decision until I get home.. thanks guys keep em coming

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, you guys really like these bumpers??? I think they look horrible.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

My favorite rear bumper out of every one on the market today...

GM Korea "Sport" bumper


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I would stick with OEM. 

How fast was she going? There might be damage underneath the cover.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Like literally 1 mph lol... she backed out of the parking spot and I guess didn't turn sharp enough...

Just a cheap shitty plastic bumper I suppose...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

evo77 said:


> My favorite rear bumper out of every one on the market today...
> 
> GM Korea "Sport" bumper


Yeah I like that one, would shipping price be worth the factor of having someone nobody else here has?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

